# Cambalache > Que los cumplas muy feliz >  Japi berdei... pa mi!!

## elmanu

Pues eso... 21 a&ntilde;iitoos y me apeteciia feliciitarme jaja Japi berdeii pa mii... y a quien no me felicite... le pongo la cruz muahahaha
un saludo compiiis!!

----------


## Moss

Japi berdei tu yu.

----------


## Mistico

Pues nada, Feliz cumplea&#241;os! ! Me da miedito lo de la cruz...

----------


## b12jose

mmm, felicidades pues... aunque sea para que no tengas tanto gasto en cruces

----------


## elmanu

muchas graciias!  sabia q os dar&#237;a miedo lo de la cruz... y tranquilo b12jose...para casi 23.000 miembros de nada que tiene el foro... malo ser&#225;  :Smile1:

----------


## ovart

&#161;&#191;23000?! &#191;Va en serio? Pues siempre veo escribir a los mismos.

Bueno, felicidades.

Enviado desde mi LG-E460 mediante Tapatalk

----------


## Turko

Muchas Felicidades

----------


## Tereso

Cumpleaño feli!

----------


## Darkman

¡Hala, pues, felicidades!

----------


## elmanu

muchas graacias compa&#241;eros! 
cierto Ovart... si vieras la cantidad de gente que viene a preguntar por su primer libro y se va ... o directamente no dice nada... al final si que somos siempre los mismos!! 
muchas gracias a todos!  se os quiere!!

----------

